# Portugal Citizenship Question



## cokeclassic (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello all,

I wanted to reach out as I read a thread earlier here regards to Portugal Citizenship. I did not want to bring the super old thread back up and instead created a new one.

I am wondering if I would qualify for Portugal Citizenship on basis of my parents or grandparents; I've read through articles about it but I am not sure I quite understand.

- My grandfather is a citizen of Portugal (has passport)
- My mother used to be a citizen of Portugal (still has copy of passport), but is now an american. 

Would this be enough to qualify? I have some opportunities there, however they do not provide working permits, I am hoping this would solve that.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

cokeclassic said:


> - My mother used to be a citizen of Portugal (still has copy of passport), but is now an american.


The main question is whether your mother officially gave up her Portuguese citizenship at any point? Has she just not renew her Portuguese ID card / passport since becoming an American?

If she has not officially gave up her Portuguese citizenship, then she may be able to register your birth with the Portuguese consulate in the US and then you will have Portuguese citizenship. A word of warning - the registration process can be a long one.


----------



## cokeclassic (Jul 9, 2017)

HKG3 said:


> cokeclassic said:
> 
> 
> > - My mother used to be a citizen of Portugal (still has copy of passport), but is now an american.
> ...


How long would that be? Could it take a few years?

Thank you for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## cokeclassic (Jul 9, 2017)

I got a little more information; I plan on also contacting the consulate this week.


She never renounced it, just let it expire. My grandfather still has his. 

Would it be quicker if she got hers and then I requested mine?

Thanks


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

cokeclassic said:


> I got a little more information; I plan on also contacting the consulate this week.
> 
> 
> She never renounced it, just let it expire. My grandfather still has his.
> ...


You cannot request your Portuguese ID and passport as you have not yet register with the Portuguese authorities. 

Your mother may need to renew her Portuguese ID and passport first to prove that she is Portuguese before your application begins.

She will then need to register her marriage to your father to the Portuguese authorities. 

As far as I can understand, once the marriage is registered with the Portuguese authorities, you can apply for your own birth registered with the Portuguese authorities.

You will need submit your US birth certificate, your parents' birth and marriage certificates (and possibly translated into Portuguese) to register your birth with the Portuguese authorities. Once you have done that, then you can apply for your Portuguese ID card and passport. Please see link below for details - 

Birth Registration in Portugal – Embassy of Portugal


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

cokeclassic said:


> How long would that be? Could it take a few years?
> 
> Thank you for your help, much appreciated.


Well, your mother marriage needs to be register first, then your own birth. You also need to remember that these registrations are dealt with in Lisbon Two registrations can take a bit of time - a few years sounds like a realistic estimate.

Please see link below for more details - 

Children of Portuguese Parents – Embassy of Portugal


----------

